# Checking Out : 1178 by Pulsar Audio [New Plugin]



## ThomCSounds (Feb 16, 2021)

Hi everyone,

If you've mixed in the box with analog emulations of hardware units, you must have come accross, at some point, the emulation of an 1176 compressor or other FET compressor. While there isn't much to be added to the 1176 emulations already available out there, more could maybe be said about its close relative and much less emulated 1178. 




Read the full review on my website : https://thomcmusic.com/plugin-reviews/blog/in-depth-1178-by-pulsar-audio

Buy the 1178 by Pulsar Audio at Plugin Boutique [Affiliate]








Pulsar 1178


Pulsar 1178, Pulsar 1178 plugin, buy Pulsar 1178, download Pulsar 1178 trial, Pulsar Audio Pulsar 1178




www.pluginboutique.com





Thank you for watching and for your support!


----------



## pekadan (Feb 18, 2021)

Superb review! Thank you ThomC! (Love your playing too btw).


----------



## Dietz (Feb 18, 2021)

Judging from the demos, this plug-in really seems to be amazingly close to an analogue 1178 (in good shape). I should know, because the 1178 was my first "grown-up" compressor, back in the days.


----------



## ThomCSounds (Feb 18, 2021)

pekadan said:


> Superb review! Thank you ThomC! (Love your playing too btw).


Thank you so much for your words!  Haha I did my best with this one, nothing too complex though


----------



## ThomCSounds (Feb 18, 2021)

Dietz said:


> Judging from the demos, this plug-in really seems to be amazingly close to an analogue 1178 (in good shape). I should know, because the 1178 was my first "grown-up" compressor, back in the days.


Did you like it?  Yes, I've noticed that Pulsar's emulations were identical in sound to the real units. It's becoming really hard to tell the difference. And if there is any, I'd say that the main difference is in workflow. Tweaking a piece of hardware is a different experience.

Their Mu is insanely good too!


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Feb 18, 2021)

Thanks for the review!

I can’t say how good of an emulation it is, but, as with the Mu, I simply didn’t like the way it sounded. I think the developer may just not be for me. Or maybe I just don’t like the hardware their emulating? End result is the same: uninstalled.

I do like their resizable UI, and it felt “quality” to use, and the pricing seems fair.


----------



## doctoremmet (Feb 18, 2021)

Great review Thom!


----------



## ThomCSounds (Feb 18, 2021)

vitocorleone123 said:


> Thanks for the review!
> 
> I can’t say how good of an emulation it is, but, as with the Mu, I simply didn’t like the way it sounded. I think the developer may just not be for me. Or maybe I just don’t like the hardware their emulating? End result is the same: uninstalled.
> 
> I do like their resizable UI, and it felt “quality” to use, and the pricing seems fair.


Oh that's a pity, but I understand  
What are your go to compressors?


----------



## ThomCSounds (Feb 18, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Great review Thom!


Thanks a lot my man!


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Feb 18, 2021)

ThomCSounds said:


> Oh that's a pity, but I understand
> What are your go to compressors?


Great question. I have at least one of each major "type" of compressor in my folder, of course. And I'm still getting to know Molot GE so that's not on my go to list... yet. That said,

*More transparent:*
Kotelnikov GE
Black Rooster KH-COMP1
Mixbus32C built-in compressor

*More colorful:*
Kush AR-1
Kush Novatron

*More colorful, but only as needed if it better suits the material*
PSP Twin-L
Purple Audio MC77
Shadow Hills Class A


----------



## ThomCSounds (Feb 18, 2021)

vitocorleone123 said:


> Great question. I have at least one of each major "type" of compressor in my folder, of course. And I'm still getting to know Molot GE so that's not on my go to list... yet. That said,
> 
> *More transparent:*
> Kotelnikov GE
> ...


Nice collection there! 

Kotelnikov is brilliant, I don't use it enough to be honest, but it's definitely one of the most transparent of the lot. The KH Comp can actually be pretty characterful thanks to its different modes, I demoed it not long ago, great sound! 

I mix my tracks inside Mixbus (not yet upgraded to 32C) but absolutely love it. There are still a few things that need to be updated, but Harrison's updates are frequent, it's a cheap DAW and I just love the sound of it. 

I've not tried it out either of the Kush ones you've mentioned, need to catch up. Nor have I tried PSP's Twin-L. The MC77 sounds great! I have the other version of the Shadow Hills comp and use it A LOT :D.


----------



## JEPA (Feb 20, 2021)

My G.A.S. is excited to buy this, I have an owner discount code bringing it to €59, but the demos I’ve heard don’t do it for me. In your example I like better the acoustic guitar with the compressor off...
I’m beginning to hear reviews on my smartphone and find it very easy to judge sound quality of plugins. The differences are bigger to hear there. Lastly I’ve bought the SSL Bundle not because of the crazy deal of $49 but because I’ve heard what the plugin was doing in a review through my smartphone...


----------



## ThomCSounds (Feb 20, 2021)

JEPA said:


> My G.A.S. is excited to buy this, I have an owner discount code bringing it to €59, but the demos I’ve heard don’t do it for me. In your example I like better the acoustic guitar with the compressor off...
> I’m beginning to hear reviews on my smartphone and find it very easy to judge sound quality of plugins. The differences are bigger to hear there. Lastly I’ve bought the SSL Bundle not because of the crazy deal of $49 but because I’ve heard what the plugin was doing in a review through my smartphone...


They have a trial version, it's worth trying it out  Maybe you'll like the sound and the workflow, maybe you won't. It's difficult to judge what a plugin sounds / feels like without trying it out for ourselves sometimes.


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Feb 20, 2021)

JEPA said:


> My G.A.S. is excited to buy this, I have an owner discount code bringing it to €59, but the demos I’ve heard don’t do it for me. In your example I like better the acoustic guitar with the compressor off...
> I’m beginning to hear reviews on my smartphone and find it very easy to judge sound quality of plugins. The differences are bigger to hear there. Lastly I’ve bought the SSL Bundle not because of the crazy deal of $49 but because I’ve heard what the plugin was doing in a review through my smartphone...


I also tried the SSL. And, unlike the 1178, I purchased it, as I have only the "vibey" SSL Townhouse compressor that I typically don't use (but also don't get rid of because, in part, it was only $4, but it's also good when it's good) and liked the clean aspect of it - not sure how much I'll use the SSL channel strip plugin, since I typically use Mixbus32c in the final mix and zero channel strips.

I have too many compressors, and plugins in general, but I have them organized so most that I don't use regularly are in a Less Used subfolder in Studio One under each plugin type (e.g, EQ, Dynamics, Reverb, etc.).

I think if you don't already have a ton of 1176 compressors, or you like the box tone, or don't mind the box tone and like the UI, the Pulsar compressor is worth a go.


----------



## JEPA (Feb 20, 2021)

@ThomCSounds @vitocorleone123 
I have Mixbus also and do my delicate work there. I usually test every plugin I have bought, but with the latest SSL deal I had not enough time and I remained based on the reviews. I will give it a try and look what it is offering, thanks!


----------



## AudioLoco (Feb 21, 2021)

vitocorleone123 said:


> Or maybe I just don’t like the hardware their emulating? End result is the same: uninstalled.


You would be the first person on the planet not to like the Manley Vari Mu then. It's on most of your favorite albums. 

It's a really, really nice plugin, the input settings are crucial to make it sound right though.


----------

